# McFarlane Tillage Tool



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This primary tillage tool is designed to size residue, shatter the soil profile, mix residue and level the surface in one pass. I would like to see this in action.

http://www.agweb.com/article/mcfarlane_introduces_the_quadra-till_disk_chisel/

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We've looked at other McFarlane equipment before and it seems well built. Since going to 100% no-till all we do for the most part is run a Coulter Cart (similar to a Salford) over the corn stalks before planting beans.

Latest articles I've read from the "experts" on no-till claim even a coulter cart is too much tillage.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike, I bought a McFarland last year. I really like it for our operation. You can adjust for more or less soil dissurbance. We like to incororate boxstall manure but on other acres just open up and warm soil.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob, What width did you buy and what do you pull it with. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a 21' machine, usally pull with a case 2590 or ac 7080. We are looking for an affordable mfwd tractor. I think 175hp mwfd would handle just fine.


----------

